# Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen



## Pinchen1609 (8. September 2014)

*Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

Hallo Leute entschuldigt wenn ich im Falschen Unterforum unterwegs bin bzw. Admin bitte verschieben ich wusste nicht wo es hin sollte.

Ich habe grade bei Geizhals nach neuen Komponenten gesucht und da viel mir eines wieder mal erneut auf.
Vorkasse € 7,90.
Kreditkarte, PayPal € 10,89.
Nachnahme € 11,90 plus € 2,- Postgebühr.

Verkaufsartikel 40 €

Langsam platzt mir der Kragen bei sowas die Versandgebühr kommt bestimmt noch oben drauf!
Natürlich muss ich da ja nicht bestellen mich regt es nur auf das die Shops mit diesem kleinen Trick oben in den Suchmaschinen landen.
Außerdem scheint das wohl langsam gängige Praxis zu werden. 
Denn das war jetzt kein kleiner Laden.
Wo bestellt ihr wo kann man noch ohne Gebühren bestellen ??


----------



## Joselman (8. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

1. Da sind die Versandgebühren drin also inkl. Porto
2. Der Verkäufer zahlt bei Paypal ordentlich Gebühren. Warum soll er das übernehmen grade bei einem 40,-€ Artikel macht das keinen Sinn Dir das zu schenken!
3. Nachnahme kostet extra. Siehe Punkt 2
4. Fahr in den Fachhandel anstatt im Internet zu bestellen und wegen Versandkosten zu motzen.
5. Nichts ist umsonst selbst den Tod bezahlst du mit deinem Leben.


----------



## Thallassa (8. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

Vielleicht auch einfach mal in den Laden gehen. Da kost' der Artikel 45€, aber kein Versand. Und man hat die Ware sofort in der Hand.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

Ich kaufe kleinere Sachen häufig bei Amazon,  da zahle ich eigentlich nie Versand,   oder bei eBay-Händlern,  da diese fast immer die Versandkosten übernehmen.  Ist meistens am günstigsten und deren Kundenservice ist in vielen Fällen besser als irgendwo sonst,  da sie natürlich viel direkter öffentlich bewertet werden und einen viel stärkere Konkurrenzkampf haben. 

Wenn ich aber wirklich einen ganzen PC kaufe oder so,  gehe ich meist zu den großen Fachseiten oder zu Läden, denen ich vertraue.  Da machen ein paar Euro mehr oder weniger auch nicht mehr viel aus. 




Aber ja,  diese Versandpreise bei vielen Seiten sind richtig frech ...    Deshalb bestelle ich da auch selten.


----------



## Pinchen1609 (8. September 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> 1.
> 2. Der Verkäufer zahlt bei Paypal ordentlich Gebühren.


Und bei Vorkasse bezahlt der ??? 
Richtig nichts.
Ich wohne in  Hamburg hier gibt es nicht einen Vernünftigen Wakü Händler.
Du hast anscheinend den PUNKT nicht verstanden und haust auch noch in die Selbe Kerbe. 
Ich erwarte kein Geschenk. 
Der internet Handel verdrängt den Laden vor ORT.
Und um bessere Suchergebnisse zu erhalten haut der anstatt den eigentlichen Preis des Produkts seinen tatsächlichen Kosten anzupassen.
Du meinst wohl auch wenn´s da steht dann muss ich mich da in die Schlange einreihen.



Thallassa schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch einfach mal in den Laden gehen. Da kost' der Artikel 45€, aber kein Versand. Und man hat die Ware sofort in der Hand.


 Gute Idee wie schon geschrieben .. ich will nicht im Netz kaufen ..aber ich muss weil es kein Angebot vor Ort gibt und das in einer Stadt wie Hamburg


----------



## Thallassa (8. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

Fragen wir mal so: Was willste denn kaufen?


----------



## Pinchen1609 (8. September 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Aber ja,  diese Versandpreise bei vielen Seiten sind richtig frech ...    Deshalb bestelle ich da auch selten.


Absolut .. Wenn ich im Laden mit Karte Bezahle entstehen dem auch Kosten . Ich habe noch nie erlebt das der Verkäufer sagt das Kostet EXTRA 

Generell kaufe ich viel PC kram mal ne GPU hier mal anschlüsse dort .. Bei einer Rechnung von 400 € für einen GPU ist es einfach nur Frech 7,50 € bei Vorkasse zu verlangen.
Und wenn es sich für den Anbieter nicht lohnt einen 40€ Artikel zu verkaufen dann soll er es sein lassen.



Joselman schrieb:


> 1. Da sind die Versandgebühren drin also inkl. Porto


Nochmal für dich ein Beispiel Artikel 56.98 mit * 
Und jetzt sag nochmal das Du das IO findest.


Wasserkühlung Zubehör
Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T (ArtNr: HXZNA015)
schwarz
Lieferung zwischen Di. 09. und Mi. 10. September
€ 56,98*
€ 56,98*

Zwischensumme:€ 56,98*
Inkl. Gesetzl. Mwst.: € 9,10  

Bitte wähle die Versandart aus:Gesamtgewicht der Bestellung in Kilogramm: 249 g
StandardversandExpressversandGroßgeräteversand
Versandkosten:€ 7,90*

Bitte wähle die Zahlart aus: 
NachnahmeVorkasse (Überweisung) KreditkarteFinanzierungNachnahme Zustellung:€ 4,-*
Gesamtbestellwert:
inkl. 19% MwSt.€ 68,88   

68.88€


----------



## longtom (8. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*



Pinchen1609 schrieb:


> Und wenn es sich für den Anbieter nicht lohnt einen 40€ Artikel zu verkaufen dann soll er es sein lassen.



Und wenn du dir den Versand nicht leisten kannst dann mußt du den kauf eben sein lassen .
Die Gewinnspanne bei einem 40€ Artikelbeträgt etwa 7-8 € und davon soll der Verkäufer dann auch noch deinen Versand Bezahlen ? Vergleich mal die Preise von Amazon und jedem anderen Online Händler dann weißt warum du bei Amazon keinen Versand bezahlst .


----------



## Achterbahnpilot (8. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

Verstehe das grundsätzliche Problem nicht. Ein versichertes Paket kostet bei DHL 5,90 (Onlinepreis) + Verpackungskosten für Kartonage und Füllmaterial, da sind 7,90 doch absolut okay.

Ist es dir lieber, wenn die Händler "kostenlos" versenden, und dann auf jeden einzelnen Artikel pauschal 5 Euro für Versandkosten draufschlagen? Dann dürfte ja niemand mehr online Bestellungen mit mehr als 2 Positionen aufgeben...

Ich kenne keine Preissuchmaschine, in der man nicht nach Preis inkl. Versandkosten sortieren kann (zumindest bei den großen der Branche wie Geizhals&Co gehts). Also sucht man eben entsprechend.

Ich stimme aber zu, dass es gerade bei Marktplätzen wie Amazon, MeinPaket oder Rakuten immer mal schwarze Schafe gibt, die gerne mal 10-15 Euro Versandkosten für quasi Nichts veranschlagen, wo ich dann aber logischerweise nicht bestelle.


----------



## keinnick (8. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

Bestell doch direkt bei Amazon... ach nee, wait: Da ist ja alles viel teurer! Merkste? 

Ich kapiere nicht, wie man sich über die Versandkoste aufregen kann. Vergleiche die Angebote inkl. allen Nebenkosten und suche dann das günstigste raus.


----------



## Joselman (8. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

Preise von Aquatuning:

Versand + Vorkasse 3,49€
Versand + Paypal 5,49€
Versand + Nachnahme 10,49€
Versand + Kreditkarte 6,99€

Bis auf die Nachnahmegebühren finde ich das ganz normal. Für Vorkasse 4,-€ extra Gebühren verlangen wäre schon dreist ja.


----------



## azzih (8. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

Sind doch überall Shops von namenhaften Versandhändlern. Ich hab hier 20 min Autofahrt den Alternate Shop. Hier direkt im Nachbarkaff ist Computer Universe. Und in Großstädten hast du sowieso noch breitere Auswahl.

Ansonsten gibts bei mindfactory doch so Mitternachtsshopping wo man keine Versandkosten zahlt und Amazon ist auch ab nem bestimmten Betrag gratis.


----------



## Pinchen1609 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

Ok also nochmals .. ICH WILL NICHTS GESCHENKT !!!
ICh finde es OK für Versand zu BEZAHLEN 
aber glaubt ihr denn wirklich das 7,50 Paypal gebühren anfallen bei dem Verkäufer ?
Glaubt ihr Wirklich das der Verkäufer 3-4 € Vorkassen gebühren hat ? 
Glaubt ihr Wirklich das der Verkäufer 11€ Nachnahmegebühren bezahlt ?
Glaubt ihr das die Shops das gleiche für Versand bezahlt wie HINZ und Kunz ? 
Also so Naiv kann man nicht sein oder man Arbeitet bei einem Onlineshop.


----------



## keinnick (8. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

Glaubst Du wirklich, dass ein Onlinehändler keine Kosten außer den EK hat? Sie finden eben über die Versandkosten eine Möglichkeit, ihre Marge zu erhöhen. Ganz transparent ist das sicherlich nicht aber noch mal: Vergleiche einfach die endgültigen Preise inkl. Nebenkosten und entscheide Dich dann für ein Angebot Deiner Wahl und ziehe Dich nicht an etwaigen "Gebühren" hoch.


----------



## Joselman (8. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*



Pinchen1609 schrieb:


> Ok also nochmals .. ICH WILL NICHTS GESCHENKT !!!
> ICh finde es OK für Versand zu BEZAHLEN
> aber glaubt ihr denn wirklich das 7,50 Paypal gebühren anfallen bei dem Verkäufer ?
> Glaubt ihr Wirklich das der Verkäufer 3-4 € Vorkassen gebühren hat ?
> ...



Ich habe oben geschrieben wie die Preise bei Aquatuning sind und die sind bis auf die Nachnahmegebühr absolut okay.


----------



## Pinchen1609 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*



keinnick schrieb:


> Glaubst Du wirklich, dass ein Onlinehändler keine Kosten außer den EK hat? Sie finden eben über die Versandkosten eine Möglichkeit, ihre Marge zu erhöhen.


Wenn Du dich damit zufrieden gibst ist das OK.
Kennst du den Spruch so lange keiner was sagt ist alles erlaubt ? 
Leider ist es mittlerweile so das wenn jemand anders sich aufregt , viele sich davon gestört fühlen.
Ob das gerechtfertigt ist bestimmst Du aber zum Glück nicht. 

Die Frage zu beginn war auch wer Shops kennt bei denen die Gebühren einigermaßen I.O. sind.


----------



## taks (8. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

Ich bestelle seit 10 Jahren beim gleichen Händler.
Keine Versandkosten, kostet nichts bei Vorkasse, seit neustem sogar per Rechnung bestellbar.
Kostet halt mehr als bei anderen Shops.

Dafür schaue ich gar nicht bei Preisvergleichen vorbei.


----------



## BenRo (8. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

Was ist an der Nachnahmegebühr auszusetzen? Das sind 6,90 € die DHL hierfür will:

Service Nachnahme

Dazu kommen die 3,49 € Versandkosten, sind zusammen 10,39 € - sie verlangen 10,49 € also zehn Cent mehr, diese zehn Cent müssen ein evtl. vorhandenes Ausfallrisiko oder sonstigen Zusatzaufwand der durch Nachnahme entsteht abdecken...

Edit:
Ich selbst bestelle bei Amazon (normalerweise keine Versandkosten), wegen des hervorragenden Services (habe z. B. mal nach über einem Jahr eine defekte Maus problemlos umtauschen können, ohne dass ich auch nur gefragt wurde, was genau defekt ist, die Maus wurde bei mir abgeholt und das alles ging rasend schnell), Caseking (meiner Meinung nach sehr faire Gebühren, siehe hier: Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör ), ebenfalls wegen des hervorragenden Services (wurde z. B. mal darauf hingewiesen, dass es günstigere und genau so gute Alternativen zu meiner Bestellung gibt, ist finde ich nicht selbstverständlich) und WaKü-Sachen bei Aquatuning, nette Gimmicks im Paket und superschneller Versand


----------



## keinnick (8. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*



Pinchen1609 schrieb:


> Wenn Du dich damit zufrieden gibst ist das OK.
> Kennst du den Spruch so lange keiner was sagt ist alles erlaubt ?
> Leider ist es mittlerweile so das wenn jemand anders sich aufregt , viele sich davon gestört fühlen.
> Ob das gerechtfertigt ist bestimmst Du aber zum Glück nicht.
> ...



Was ich gemeint habe war: 

Händler A) Produkt XY = 50,00 Euro + 7,95 Euro Versand (voll teuer)
Händler B) Produkt XY = 59,95 Euro + Versand kostenlos (voll günstig )

Es ist doch völlig egal was der Händler für den Versand drauf schlägt solang der Endpreis ok ist. Er nutzt eben die Versandkosten um den Verkaufspreis zu erhöhen und um meinetwegen in irgendwelchen Preisvergleichen besser dazustehen. Ist zwar nicht die feine Art aber eigentlich kein Problem, sofern ich am Ende immer noch weniger als an anderer Stelle zahle.


----------



## Sparanus (8. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

Händler bezahlen für ein Paket nur etwa 2,50€ das dürfte für einen mittelgroßen Händler passen der so 2 Euro Paletten pro Tag versendet.


----------



## jamie (8. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*



Joselman schrieb:


> 1. Da sind die Versandgebühren drin also inkl. Porto
> 2. Der Verkäufer zahlt bei Paypal ordentlich Gebühren. Warum soll er das übernehmen grade bei einem 40,-€ Artikel macht das keinen Sinn Dir das zu schenken!
> 3. Nachnahme kostet extra. Siehe Punkt 2
> 4. Fahr in den Fachhandel anstatt im Internet zu bestellen und wegen Versandkosten zu motzen.
> 5. Nichts ist umsonst selbst den Tod bezahlst du mit deinem Leben.


 
1. Das aber um einiges geringer ist!
2. Das ist korrekt, jedoch zahlt man ja aber nicht nur bei PayPal ordentlich drauf!
3. Ja, ein Nachnahmepaket kostet zwei Euro mehr. Nicht aber 6€, die ja der Shop verlangt!
4. Das hat ja mit dem Thema mal überhaupt nichts zu tun. Das Problem ist nicht, dass man den Versand bezahlen muss, sondern dass damit enorm getrickst wird.
5. Höhö.

Gerade bei Mindfactory ärgern mich die hohen Versandkosten schon sehr.
Ein super Beispiel dafür, dass es auch anders geht, ist Thomann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

Neben den reinem Versand fällt eben auch Manpower usw. an die entlohnt sein will ( dürfte sich sicherlich um eine Mischkalkulation handeln )


----------



## jamie (8. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Neben den reinem Versand fällt eben auch Manpower usw. an die entlohnt sein will ( dürfte sich sicherlich um eine Mischkalkulation handeln )


 
Aber auch das eben nur zum Teil. Ein Nachnahmepaket wird genauso verschickt, wie ein normales Paket. Trotzdem werden mal eben 6€ aufgeschlagen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

Nachnahme ist ja auch Zeitintensiver da der Bote ja das Geld eintreiben muss und abrechnen


----------



## Pinchen1609 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Neben den reinem Versand fällt eben auch Manpower usw. an die entlohnt sein will ( dürfte sich sicherlich um eine Mischkalkulation handeln )


 
Da ist der eine Versand nicht Aufwendiger als der andere. 
Das kommt alles auf eine Palette mit unterschiedlichen Aufklebern.


----------



## T-Drive (8. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*



Pinchen1609 schrieb:


> Vorkasse € 7,90.
> Kreditkarte, PayPal € 10,89.
> Nachnahme € 11,90 plus € 2,- Postgebühr.
> 
> ...



Da muss ich dem TE aber recht geben, Gebühren für die Finanztransaktion sind ja ok, aber in dieser Höhe nicht.
Versandkosten sind ja was anderes, aber da langen einige auch zu tief in den Topf.


----------



## JimSim3 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Neben den reinem Versand fällt eben auch Manpower usw. an die entlohnt sein will ( dürfte sich sicherlich um eine Mischkalkulation handeln )


 
Die sollten dann aber in den Preis der Ware eingerechnet werden und nicht erst hinterher beim Bestellprozess mit dazu gemogelt werden. Das ist doch das, was der TE hier bemängelt. Das die Verkäufer durchaus einige Kosten zusätzlich zu den eigentlichen Versandkosten haben ist doch klar. Und es ist natürlich auch völlig legitim diese an die Kunden weiter zu reichen... So ein Laden muss ja auch profitabel sein.

Was man aber anprangern kann, und da gebe ich dem TE vollkommen recht, ist diese Mogelei den eigentlichen Preis der Wahre runter zu drücken, um ganz oben in den Preissuchmaschinen zu stehen. Das die Differenz dann später über die "Versandkosten" und "Bezahlgebühren" wieder rein geholt wird ist halt oftmals nicht auf den ersten Blick offensichtlich.

Eigentlich müsste man sowas an Geizhals und andere Preissuchmaschinen melden, damit solche Shops nicht mehr gelistet oder zumindest weiter unten im Ranking auftauchen...


----------



## keinnick (8. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Da muss ich dem TE aber recht geben, Gebühren für die Finanztransaktion sind ja ok, aber in dieser Höhe nicht.
> Versandkosten sind ja was anderes, aber da langen einige auch zu tief in den Topf.



Ich kann die Händler verstehen. Schau Dir mal die Kosten und den Aufwand (für Händler) an, wenn ein Käufer eine Zahlung via Paypal oder KK storniert.

Bsp. Paypal: https://cms.paypal.com/de/cgi-bin/?...ntent_ID=ua/DE_20120710_Amendment_to_UA_print
_
"- Außerdem wurden die Kreditkartenrückbuchungsgebühren von 11,25 EUR auf 16 EUR angehoben (bzw. Summen in den entsprechenden Währungen, siehe im Einzelnen unten). Die Gebühr fällt nur dann an, wenn ein Verkäufer keinen Verkäuferschutz genießt."_

Es ist völlig klar, dass Zahlungsweisen aus Händlersicht ggf. als risikoreich eingestuft werden und in diesem Fall höhere Kosten verlangt werden um Zahlungsausfälle zu kompensieren. Und nein, ich bin selbst kein Händer aber jeder der sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt oder so wie ich auch nur ansatzweise in dem Bereich tätig ist wird das nachvollziehen können.


----------



## T-Drive (8. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich kann die Händler verstehen. Schau Dir mal die Kosten und den Aufwand (für Händler) an, wenn ein Käufer eine Zahlung via Paypal oder KK storniert.



WENN es denn mal zu ner Storno kommt, kann man ja immer noch (oder werden sowieso ?) Stornogebühren erheben.


----------



## dekay55 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

Ich weis schon warum ich als Händler NICHTS Versende bzw nur an ausgewählte Stammkunden. 

Dieses ganze gejammer von den Kunden mit Geiz ist Geil Mentalität ist echt das lezte, genauso so gehen geschäfte Kaputt und genau so entstehen Monopole. Es ist halt einfach so das man für Service zahlen muss. Das der Kunde das nicht sieht ist schon fast klar, aber einfach mal über den Tellerrand schauen, sich einfach mal als Praktikant für einen Tag in den Versand einer Firma setzen....


----------



## NuVirus (9. September 2014)

Es sind Ja wie hier bestimmt schon geschrieben nicht nur die Versandkosten selbst sondern auch auch die Kartons bzw Verpackung, dann kommt Ja noch das Wiederrufs Recht dazu was auch haufig noch von den Händlern kostenlos übernommen wird ab nem bestimmten Betrag usw. 

Amazon ist halt so groß die sind häufig teurer bei den Artikeln und zusätzlich bekommen die aufgrund der Masse wohl den Versand günstiger.

Ist schon ärgerlich die Versandkosten gibt Ja Auch einige günstige Händler die zumindest bei Vorkasse günstig sind.


----------



## jamie (9. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*



dekay55 schrieb:


> Ich weis schon warum ich als Händler NICHTS Versende bzw nur an ausgewählte Stammkunden.
> 
> Dieses ganze gejammer von den Kunden mit Geiz ist Geil Mentalität ist echt das lezte, genauso so gehen geschäfte Kaputt und genau so entstehen Monopole. Es ist halt einfach so das man für Service zahlen muss. Das der Kunde das nicht sieht ist schon fast klar, aber einfach mal über den Tellerrand schauen, sich einfach mal als Praktikant für einen Tag in den Versand einer Firma setzen....


 
Es wurde doch ein keiner Stelle gemeckert, dass alles viel zu teuer ist. Die Kritik ist doch lediglich, dass hier getrickst wird, indem man die Artikel günstiger mach, um bei Geizhals und co. ganz oben zu stehen, und dann das Geld mit überzogenen und intransparenten Versandkosten wieder reinholt!
Aber Hauptsache man kann wieder mit "Geiz ist geil" kommen, weil das ist ja alles, worum es den Leuten in diesem "Internet" geht. Das wird sich sowieso nicht durchsetzen. 



NuVirus schrieb:


> Es sind Ja wie hier bestimmt schon geschrieben nicht nur die Versandkosten selbst sondern auch auch die Kartons bzw Verpackung, dann kommt Ja noch das Wiederrufs Recht dazu was auch haufig noch von den Händlern kostenlos übernommen wird ab nem bestimmten Betrag usw.
> 
> Amazon ist halt so groß die sind häufig teurer bei den Artikeln und zusätzlich bekommen die aufgrund der Masse wohl den Versand günstiger.
> 
> Ist schon ärgerlich die Versandkosten gibt Ja Auch einige günstige Händler die zumindest bei Vorkasse günstig sind.


 
Es ist aber nicht der Sinn des Versandkostensbeitrags, dass ein Händler seine anderen Kosten dorthin auslagert/ versteckt.
Die Versandkosten sollten auch wirklich nur die Kosten beinhalten, die die Post, Hermes etc verlangen, plus eventuell auftretende Gebühren für die Bezahlweise (Paypal o.ä.). Kosten hat jeder Händler. Einer, der nicht versendet, sondern im Laden verkauft hat zwar keine Kosten für das Verpacken der Ware aber dafür andere, z.B. für die Ausstellungsstücke etc. Soll er jetzt auch seine Preise auf Onlineshop-Niveau drücken, um billig zu wirken und dann beim bezahlen noch zig Gebühren aufschlagen, mit denen er den tatsächlichen Preis kaschiert?


----------



## Pinchen1609 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*



dekay55 schrieb:


> Ich weis schon warum ich als Händler NICHTS Versende bzw nur an ausgewählte Stammkunden.
> 
> Dieses ganze gejammer von den Kunden mit Geiz ist Geil Mentalität ist echt das lezte..


Also genau diese Art und weise ist das letzte ..

ICH WILL NICHTS GESCHENKT. ICH MÖCHTE ABER SOFORT WISSEN " WAS KOSTET ES MICH DEN ARTIKEL HIER BEI HÄNDLER X ZU BESTELLEN.

und zwar nicht erst wenn der vermeintliche Preisvergleich mich auf die Seite gelotst hat ( Gedanke Preis und Porto gut also kaufen ) 
Um dann Festzustellen das ich für Vorkasse ( keine Kosten für den Händler ) 5€ bezahlen soll ! 
Und weil Paypal MAX 2€, wenn überhaupt,  vom Händler kassiert soll ich für den Service 5,90 Bezahlen.
Das ist ******* !! 
Jetzt kommt gleich wieder der Einwand " ja aber der muss ja personal usw bezahlen." JA NATÜRLICH MUSS ER DAS !!! und wenn er einen Laden hätte müsste der auch Ausstellungsräume personal usw usw Bezahlen. Demnächst sagt dir der Ladenbesitzer also wenn die sich hier umschauen dann müssen sie Eintritt bezahlen weil ich hab das alles so schon dekoriert usw. 
Mir platz gleich das HEMD !


----------



## Pinchen1609 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

Preissuchmaschinen dienen glaub ich nicht mehr dem Kunden , sondern nur noch den Anbietern. 
Nie war es für Händler einfacher sich zu informieren was der andere dafür nimmt. 2 Seiten der Medaillen.


----------



## longtom (9. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*



dekay55 schrieb:


> Ich weis schon warum ich als Händler NICHTS Versende bzw nur an ausgewählte Stammkunden.
> 
> Dieses ganze gejammer von den Kunden mit Geiz ist Geil Mentalität ist echt das lezte, genauso so gehen geschäfte Kaputt und genau so entstehen Monopole. Es ist halt einfach so das man für Service zahlen muss. Das der Kunde das nicht sieht ist schon fast klar, aber einfach mal über den Tellerrand schauen, sich einfach mal als Praktikant für einen Tag in den Versand einer Firma setzen....



Da hast du recht ! So denkt leider jeder ,selber kann man nie genug Verdienen aber die Anderen sollen gefälligst mit dem minimum zufrieden sein .


----------



## BenRo (9. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*



Pinchen1609 schrieb:


> ICH WILL NICHTS GESCHENKT. ICH MÖCHTE ABER SOFORT WISSEN " WAS KOSTET ES MICH DEN ARTIKEL HIER BEI HÄNDLER X ZU BESTELLEN.


Die Preissuchmaschine weiß leider nicht wo du wohnst, ob du normal oder per Express bestellen willst, wie du zahlen möchtest, usw.



> Und weil Paypal MAX 2€, wenn überhaupt,  vom Händler kassiert soll ich für den Service 5,90 Bezahlen.


PayPal nimmt 1,9 % + 0,35 € bei Händlern für PayPal-Umsatz unter 5000 € im Monat. Das heißt zum Beispiel, für ein Produkt von 100 € zahlt der Händler 2,25 € PayPal-Gebühren. (Über 5000 € sind es dann 1,7%, aber erreich das erstmal, denn es benutzen ja nicht alle bei allen Bestellungen PayPal). Bei "grenzüberschreitenden Zahlungen" können es bis zu 3,3% sein!

Je nach Shopsystem kann man manchmal keine variablen Gebühren für Zahlungsarten angeben, sondern nur fixe, oder der Händler will eine fixe Gebühr, um den Kunden nicht zu verwirren ("Letztes mal habe ich nur 1,23€ für PayPal gezahlt, diesmal 2,26€! ABZOCKE!!!"). Diese fixe Gebühr muss als Mischkalkulation dann auch größere Bestellungen abdecken. Du bestellst vielleicht nur für 40 €, aber jemand anderes für 1000 €, also 22,50 € PayPal-Gebühren...

Aber das ist nicht das einzig teure an PayPal. Teuer ist auch
1. PayPal in den eigenen Online-Shop integrieren. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung. Das ist nicht so einfach, wie sich das Leute vorstellen.
2. Stornierungsgebühren, Beispiel Kreditkarte: 16 € vom Händler zu tragende Gebühr, zusätzlich werden die o. g. normalen PayPal-Gebühren einbehalten
3. Abrechnung. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung. Dinge die ein deutscher Händler zum Beispiel für die Steuer braucht sind bei PayPal gar nicht so einfach (Auflistung von Bestellungen nach Steuersatz oder nach Empfangsland zum Beispiel)



> Um dann Festzustellen das ich für Vorkasse ( keine Kosten für den Händler ) 5€ bezahlen soll !
> Und weil Paypal MAX 2€, wenn überhaupt,  vom Händler kassiert soll ich für den Service 5,90 Bezahlen.



Du ignorierst in all deinen Beispielen, dass das ja die Gebühren für die Zahlungsart inkl. Versand sind (wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe). Versand ist teuer. Zusätzlich zu den DHL-Kosten muss das Zeug ja auch verpackt werden. Verpackungsmaterial ist zwar billig (selbst wenn "hochwertige" Materialien wie Luftpolsterfolie eingesetzt werden), aber die meisten Händler, gerade kleinere müssen halt viel manuelle Arbeit bei der Verpackung leisten und haben kein vollautomatisches Lager. Arbeitszeit ist teuer. Ein Ladenbesitzer muss die Ware nicht verpacken und versenden. Die von dir erwähnte Dekoration macht man einmal (oder saisonal) das ist auf den Einzelkauf verschwindend geringe Arbeitszeit.


----------



## Verminaard (9. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*



Pinchen1609 schrieb:


> ICH WILL NICHTS GESCHENKT. ICH MÖCHTE ABER SOFORT WISSEN " WAS KOSTET ES MICH DEN ARTIKEL HIER BEI HÄNDLER X ZU BESTELLEN.


 
So denkst du und vielleicht ein paar wenige Andere.
Die Masse (ACHTUNG: Mutmaßung meinerseits) schaut erstmal auf den guenstigsten Preis, der Rest wird ignoriert.
Was wuerdest du in einem hart umkaempften Markt machen?

Es wurde hier auch schon das Midnightshopping von Mindfactory erwaehnt. Schon mal zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Preise verglichen?

Leben und leben lassen, das koennen leider nur die Wenigsten. 
Noch schlimmer gehts in den Verkaufsforen zu, aber das Verhalten dort ist sowieso ein komplett eigenes Thema.

*dekay5*, schade das ein Haendler so weit gehen muss, aber verstaendlich


----------



## trigger831 (9. September 2014)

Habe aus dem Grunde des "Gebührenaufschlages" schon oft über Amazon bestellt und bei deren Angeboten  den günstigsten Preis inkl.  Versand bekommen.


----------



## dekay55 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

Ich würds ja noch halbwegs verstehen, aber ich hab mir jetzt selbst grad mal den spass gemacht und ne R9 290X rausgefischt bei Geizhals hab den billigsten Anbieter genommen ohne versandkosten einzurechnen die etwas höher liegen als bei anderen Shops und man kann die Karte zum gleichen Preis auch im Shop abholen ..... also hier wird sicher nicht der Günstige Preis auf die Versandkosten abgewaelzt nur um ganz oben zu stehen im Preisvergleich .... 

Und was BenRo mit der erwahnten Versandkosten Pauschale erwaehnt hat ist auch nen guter Knackpunkt, wenn ich dann zusaetzlich noch so Threads lese wie den hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/351968-versandkostenbetrug-ebay.html 
Dann wirds wohl auch verstaendlich sein das nen Haendler eben nicht alles Transparent macht und sich bei allen kleinigkeiten Rechtfertigt, so ne Diskussion die bis zum RA ging wegen 3€ Versand"gebühren" hatte ich auch schon was mich eben auch zu dem schritt gebracht hat absolut nichts zu versenden. Aber ich bin glücklicherweise auch nicht angewiesen da ich das eh nur als Nebengewerbe betreibe und ich ohnehin übers Internet keinerlei abwicklungen mehr mache, deswegen habe ich auch keine Internetpraesenz als Haendler was ich zum glück auch nicht benötige durch fast 15 jahren Mundpropaganda hab ich mein gefestigten Kundenkreis und Neukunden gibts durch zufriedene Kunden die einen weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Pinchen1609 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

Ich habe die gegenprobe gemacht und habe einfach mal nach der günstigsten r9 290x gesucht Ergebnis : 398.99 Hardwareversand
Mit Paypal und Versand liegt der Preis dann bei 415,95 € Hardwareversand berechnet bei Paypal 3% vom Warenwert. Hardwareversand ?? glaubst Du das die 3% an Paypal bezahlen müssen ?  Genau wie bei der Kreditkarte. Und das machen Fast alle Mindfactory nimmt 1,7% OK für mich ..
 Wenn ein Onlineshop das macht scheint das In Ordnung zu sein. Jetzt möchte ich dein Gesicht sehen wenn ein Laden deines Vertrauens dir 12€ Gebühren für die Kreditkarte berechnet .

Ich verstehe ja wenn du als kleiner Shop von der Logistik nicht die Mittel und die Werkzeuge zur Verfügung hast um den mehr aufwand leisten zu können damit das für Dich noch Lukrativ ist.
Aber von vewegn verpackunskosten und pappe und verschicken usw.  Das sind Versandhändler über die ich hier rede !
Wenn die am Tag 100 Pakete verschicken dann sollten die ein bisschen schneller sein als wenn du das zeug versendest. 
Und wahrscheinlich zahlen die für das Füllmaterial und Karton wohl kaum das was du dafür bezahlst.


----------



## Pinchen1609 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

Die schuld wird immer beim Verbraucher gesucht .. "Ihr wollt ja alles Billig und ihr seit doch die die Geizig seid" Klar wollen wir wenig bezahlen ! Aber wir wollen keinen Mist kaufen und wenn jemand einen Fernseher für 10 € anbietet UHD 55" dann wird der gekauft ! Was weiss denn lisa lotte das der nichts taugt ? Aber nicht der Verbraucher bietet den Schrott an , sondern die Händler! Euch ist doch scheiss egal wenn das Ding in Flamen aufgeht hauptsache ihr habt daran verdient !
Nicht der Verbracuher macht die Läden kaputt das machen die Händler schon gegenseitig weil immer wieder ne idee hat wie er noch besser an die kohle kommt und da werden die Händler halt einfallsreich wie zb. mit den gebühren.
Nicht die bösen Kunden NEIN verdammt.
So jetzt mach ich mir mal ne Baldrian fertig echt da bekommt man ja tränen in den Augen bei euch armen Händlern !


----------



## Verminaard (9. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*



Pinchen1609 schrieb:


> Ich habe die gegenprobe gemacht und habe einfach mal nach der günstigsten r9 290x gesucht Ergebnis : 398.99 Hardwareversand
> Mit Paypal und Versand liegt der Preis dann bei 415,95 € Hardwareversand berechnet bei Paypal 3% vom Warenwert. Hardwareversand ?? glaubst Du das die 3% an Paypal bezahlen müssen ?  Genau wie bei der Kreditkarte. Und das machen Fast alle Mindfactory nimmt 1,7% OK für mich ..
> Wenn ein Onlineshop das macht scheint das In Ordnung zu sein. Jetzt möchte ich dein Gesicht sehen wenn ein Laden deines Vertrauens dir 12€ Gebühren für die Kreditkarte berechnet .
> 
> ...


 
Wieso nimmst du dann nicht das Angebot, welches, ACHTUNG, genau 1, ja EINEN Cent teuerer ist, welches aber einen kompletten Gratisversand hat?
Link gibts dazu hier.

Ich verstehe jetzt nicht ganz worueber du dich aufregst?

Shops "schoenen" ihre Preise um in den Preissuchmaschinen moeglichst guenstig zu erscheinen und schlagen was auf Gebuehren, Versand oder Whatever drauf.
Deswegen werden ja auch gleich beim Preisvergleich auf dieser Seite, und auch bei Anderen, die Versandkosten auch aufgelistet.
Das man jetzt hier manuell zusammenzaehlen muss, sollte, glaube ich von jedem, der einen Kaufvertrag, welchen man ja mit einer Bestellung abschliesst, machbar sein.

Wir Kunden sind doch in der breiten Masse selbst schuld, das die Haendler solch ein Verhalten an den Tag legen.
Wieviele gibt es denn, die "ihre" Haendler haben und dort auch etwas hoehrere Preise in Kauf nehmen?
Es wird immer und immer wieder der guenstigste gepredigt. Es wird einem eingehaemmert, das man ja sparen muss und wenn man das nicht macht, sei man ja schoen bloed. Seltsam das es dann unter den guenstigsten Anbietern auch oft Probleme mit etwaigen RMA Fallen gibt. (subjektiv aus meiner persoenlichen Sicht betrachtet)

Wuerde es einen vernuenftigen Hardwareladen in meiner Naehe geben, wuerde ich kaum etwas online bestellen.
Leider habe ich diesen Luxus nicht. 
Aquatuning haette ich in der Umgebung, aber selbst dafuer muesst ich ueber ne halbe Stunde fahren. Da ist selbst hinfahren oder schicken lassen ein Rechenbeispiel.

Bevor man mit dem Finger auf die boesen boesen Haendler zeigt, sollte man vielleicht das eigene Verhalten bisschen analysieren und darueber nachdenken ob man nicht selbst zu einer, fuer einen selbst, unzufriedenen Situation beitraegt.


----------



## Pinchen1609 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso nimmst du dann nicht das Angebot, welches, ACHTUNG, genau 1, ja EINEN Cent teuerer ist, welches aber einen kompletten Gratisversand hat?
> Link gibts dazu hier.
> 
> Ich verstehe jetzt nicht ganz worueber du dich aufregst?
> ...


 
Ok du bringst es auf den PUNKT GENAU UM DIESEN FAKT GEHT ES DOCH  !!!
Wenn man immer nur den letzten Satz liest kann man den Zusammenhang schwer verstehen !


----------



## Verminaard (9. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

Ich kann dir trotzdem nicht ganz folgen.
Stumpf auf den, auf den ersten Blick guenstigsten Haendler klicken und dann wundern wenns doch teurer ist, sollte man einfach nicht machen.
Das ist aber in fast allen Bereichen so.
Auch wenn es manch ein Anderer nicht ganz so sieht.

Einfach das billigste ist nicht immer die beste Loesung fuer den besten Preis.
Beim Autokauf schau ich ja auch, was ist mein Wunsch, meine Anforderungen, etc und welches Fahrzeug vereint das alles zu welchem Preis.

Bei Hardware genauso.
Ich zieh jetzt nicht los und kauf nicht eine Grafikkarte weil sie am guenstigsten ist oder augenscheinlich am meisten FPS fuers Geld auf den Schirm zaubert, sondern welche Grafikkarte fuer meine Beduerfnisse am besten und guenstigsten ist. Vergessen hier immer wieder Leute.
Restliche Hardware genauso.

Fuer Haendler habe ich auch Kriterien die diese erfuellen sollten, bevor ich einen Kaufvertrag mit diesen eingehe.
Da zaehlt der Preis durchaus eine Rolle, aber wenn die restlichen Konditionen, wie eben Versandkosten, Gebuehren, Kulanz etc. pp. nicht passen, erhaelt halt ein anderer Haendler meinen Zuschlag.
Und es liegt im meiner Aufgabe dann hier zu vergleichen.

Mit Verlaub, wenn sich einer nur durch den angezeigten guenstigsten Preis blenden laesst, ohne da etwas ins Detail zu gehen, ist doch etwas naiv.
Sorry wenn ich mit dieser Aussage wen auf die Fuesse trete, ist nicht boese gemeint.


----------



## dekay55 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*



Pinchen1609 schrieb:


> Die schuld wird immer beim Verbraucher gesucht .. "Ihr wollt ja alles Billig und ihr seit doch die die Geizig seid" Klar wollen wir wenig bezahlen ! Aber wir wollen keinen Mist kaufen und wenn jemand einen Fernseher für 10 € anbietet UHD 55" dann wird der gekauft ! Was weiss denn lisa lotte das der nichts taugt ? Aber nicht der Verbraucher bietet den Schrott an , sondern die Händler! Euch ist doch scheiss egal wenn das Ding in Flamen aufgeht hauptsache ihr habt daran verdient !
> Nicht der Verbracuher macht die Läden kaputt das machen die Händler schon gegenseitig weil immer wieder ne idee hat wie er noch besser an die kohle kommt und da werden die Händler halt einfallsreich wie zb. mit den gebühren.
> Nicht die bösen Kunden NEIN verdammt.
> So jetzt mach ich mir mal ne Baldrian fertig echt da bekommt man ja tränen in den Augen bei euch armen Händlern !



Naja das ist nun wirklich realitaets fern, bei den großen Haendlern ist das vieleicht so, aber ich als kleiner Haendler kanns mir nicht wirklich erlauben irgendeinen mist zu verkaufen, ich lebe eben ausschlieslich von Mundpropaganda und wie das so ist negative dinge werden sofort erwaehnt eher als positive. BTW Zahl ich genauso viel fürs Verpackungsmaterial als nen großer, auser die bekommen extrem Mengenrabat ansonst zahl ich genauso viel, nur ich muss eben die mwst vorstrecken bis ich die erstattet bekomme. Ist aber eh nen anderes thema, ich habs bereits geschrieben die billigste Graka rausgefischt mit relativ hohen versandkosten aber der option die Teile direkt abzuholen ohne Versand zahlen zu müssen.


----------



## Pinchen1609 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

Ja auch das ist Realitätsfern .. Man kann nicht einfach kurz das teil beim günstigsten abholen .... der ist nicht unbedingt nur 1std entfernt. Da kommen wir nciht auf einen Nenner. Warum solltest Du auch weniger verdienen wollen.
Und ich glaube nciht das Du die selben Konditionen hast wie zb. CK.


----------



## dekay55 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

Ich nahm das nur als beispiel unabhaengig wo die verkaufslaeden sitzen, gings nicht darum das alle haendler "bescheisen" bei Preis und Versandkosten ?
Natürlich hab ich nicht die gleichen Konditionen, erstens sagte ich das es mein nebengewerbe ist und zweitens bin ich kein Hardware Dealer in dem sinne, hauptsaechlich hab ich ein Dienstleitungsgewerbe bzw bin ich ein Freelancer, gut vieleicht hab ich deswegen auch andere ansichten als nen reiner Hardware Dealer trotzdem find ich die behauptungen hier halt nicht dem wahrheitsgehalt entsprechend.


----------



## Pinchen1609 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*



dekay55 schrieb:


> gings nicht darum das alle haendler "bescheisen" bei Preis und Versandkosten ?.



Lies einfach nochmal den Titel des Themas.
Ich schätze du ergreifst Partei vlt. fühlst Du dich auch selber angesprochen oder versuchst etwas zu rechtfertigen was dennoch offensichtlich ist.
Apropos Wahrheitsgehalt !!  Welche Behauptung findest DU entspricht nicht dem Wahrheitsgehalt und was willst Du damit sagen?


----------



## Seabound (10. September 2014)

Ich mach mir über sowas keine Gedanken. Bestellen kostet halt. Ist so. In der Regel bestelle ich alles bei Amazon. Von Computertechnik über Klamotten und Lebensmitteln bis Autozubehör. Das kann ich einfach alles problemlos mit einem Mausklick von meinem Konto abbuchen lassen und gut is. 

Nebenbei, wenn man bei Zackzack zackt, ist die Lieferung auch Versandkosten frei.


----------



## Jierdan (11. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

Was mich halt wundert - ich bestelle auch viele hochwertige Mountainbiketeile, da gibt es regelmäßig ab 50/100/300€ die Versandkosten erlassen, PayPal-Gebühren zu erheben wagt niemand auch nur Ansatzweise und die Preisersparnis zwischen Versand und lokalem Händler ist noch krasser als bei Hardware. Wie kommt das?


----------



## Pinchen1609 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*



Jierdan schrieb:


> Was mich halt wundert - ich bestelle auch viele hochwertige Mountainbiketeile, da gibt es regelmäßig ab 50/100/300€ die Versandkosten erlassen, PayPal-Gebühren zu erheben wagt niemand auch nur Ansatzweise und die Preisersparnis zwischen Versand und lokalem Händler ist noch krasser als bei Hardware. Wie kommt das?


 
Guter Punkt nach der Meinung einiger ist das vom Händler der PC Hardware vertreibt unmöglich, weil die sonst Pleite gehen würden. 
Bei einem großen Auktionshaus ist es zb. nicht erlaubt die Paypal gebühren an den Käufer weiterzuleiten. Komisch da geht das auch.
Ich denke es ist einfach üblich, viele sagen sich "das ist halt so" für mich ist es Fakt das ich bei Bestellungen von einem oder zwei teilen das nicht mehr hinnehme.
Bei einer Größeren Bestellung verteilt sich die Gebühr auf die Artikel. Bis vor 2 Jahren glaube ich war bei einigen Händlern ab Warenwert X die Bestellung Versand bzw. Gebührenfrei. Heute sacken die genauso ein.


----------



## Mosed (13. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*



Pinchen1609 schrieb:


> Um dann Festzustellen das ich für Vorkasse ( keine Kosten für den Händler ) 5€ bezahlen soll ! /QUOTE]
> 
> Ich habe noch keinen Händler gesehen, der für Vorkasse Gebühren nimmt, außer Versandkosten. Welcher soll das z.B. sein?
> Bei Paypal und Kreditkarte gibt es einige Händler, die da ordentlich Aufschläge kassieren - die kann man ja meiden. Ich bezahle meistens per Sofort-Überweisung. Das kostet in der Regel auch nichts extra.
> Es erhöht etwas den Suchaufwand für den Shop, aber eigentlich nur um wenige Minuten.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

Zur Info:

Wann und weshalb ein Thread geschlossen wird, entscheidet die Moderation. Entsprechende Kommentare haben nichts im Thread zu suchen. Im Übrigen sind bitte personenbezogene Angriffe zu unterlassen.

*B2T*


----------



## T-Drive (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*



Mosed schrieb:


> Ich bezahle meistens per Sofort-Überweisung. Das kostet in der Regel auch nichts extra.



Zwar schon etwas älter, aber interessant. Schon gelesen ?
/Kritik-am-Datenschutz-beim-Bezahldienst-sofortueberweisung-de


----------



## Kusanar (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

Frei nach Shakespeare: Viel Lärm um nichts 

Diese ganze Aufregung kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Transparenter als auf Geizhals geht's doch wirklich nicht mehr:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer diese (rot markierte) Spalte nicht absichtlich ignoriert, sieht doch gleich mal, welche Endsumme bei Bestellung und der gewünschten Zahlungsart rauskommt. Das bißchen Kopfrechnung ist sicher noch drin. Ansonsten gibts immer noch calc.exe...


----------



## Jierdan (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

Ich glaube, Geizhals kritisiert hier keiner ~

Was ich aber bei diesen Preisen allerdings erwarte, ist zügige Bearbeitung. Eine Woche Lieferzeit auf Artikel die angeblich vorrätig sind find ich schon schäbig...


----------



## Kusanar (16. September 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

Joa, da hast du allerdings recht. Hab auf meine letzte Bestellung auch ewig gewartet... Dank SEPA ist ja mittlerweile nach einem Tag das Geld am Konto, aber die Ware geht dann erst 6 Tage später raus 

Es ging mir übrigens nicht um Kritik an Geizhals sondern daran, dass ich ja solche "unliebsamen" Verkäufer schon im Vorfeld aussortieren kann. Einfach mal mit der Maus den mit den niedrigsten Kosten "wählen" und abwarten, wie lange die "Versandkostenschnorrer" noch am Markt sind


----------



## Zocker_Boy (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*



longtom schrieb:


> Und wenn du dir den Versand nicht leisten kannst dann mußt du den kauf eben sein lassen .
> Die Gewinnspanne bei einem 40€ Artikelbeträgt etwa 7-8 € und davon soll der Verkäufer dann auch noch deinen Versand Bezahlen ? Vergleich mal die Preise von Amazon und jedem anderen Online Händler dann weißt warum du bei Amazon keinen Versand bezahlst .



Es geht hier nicht um den eigentlichen Versandpreis (= Zustellpreis von DHL, UPS oder sonstwem), sondern um die Masche, dass viele Online-Händler zu diesen Versandkosten *obendrauf* noch eine - ich nenne es mal - "*Bezahlgebühr*" berechnen! 
Und zwar vollkommen egal, ob du über Vorkasse, Kreditkarte, Paypal oder Sofortüberweisung bezahlst. Das sehe ich auch nicht ein! Wenn denen die ganzen Karten zu teuer in der Abwicklung sind, sollen se halt wieder auf Rechnung verschicken.

Da zahlst du dann meinetwegen
50 € für den Artikel
6,50 € Versand
4,95 € oder so fürs Bezahlen, egal für welche Zahlungsart man sich entscheidet  
_________________________________
61.45 € summa sumarum in dem Beispiel für einen Artikel, der 50 € wert ist.

Da macht Online-Einkauf keinen Sinn mehr. Wenn dem Händler die Zahlung mit Paypal zu teuer ist, braucht er's ja nicht anzubieten. Ich nutze das eh nie


----------



## Joselman (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gebühren über gebühren wo kann man noch gebührenfrei Bestellen*

Wichtig ist diesen Händler eben das sie ganz oben stehen beim günstigsten Preis. Fängt doch keiner unten beim teuersten Anbieter an die Preise zu checken. 

Irgendwie ist das schon lächerlich. Solange der Gesetzgeber da aber nichts macht wird es ein Händler tun. Die anderen müssen zwangläufig nachziehen.


----------

